# Chocolate Fudge



## kellyk (Apr 9, 2009)

This may be a long shot but I'm hoping someone knows what I'm talkin about.  A few years back I went to a fall festival up in Pa area with school kids on a trip. there was someone there who sold Chocolate Fudge that was absolutely the best Ive had. It seemed to have a somewhat caramel taste in a way, not sure that it did, but is there anyone who would know about this festival and or the person who would have the recipe.  I dont want to sell it  I just want to make and eat it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 10, 2009)

Morning Miss Kelly....If they still have the festival each year you may try contacting the organizers of the event to see if they can provide you with a name of the vendor who made the fudge....It's doubtful they will provide you with the recipe, but it want hurt to ask.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Alix (May 16, 2009)

I suspect any fudge recipe will do the trick. The "caramel" taste might have been from using brown sugar instead of white. Do a test with any fudge recipe and see if that does the job. I suspect it will. 

If you can't find a recipe let me know I have jillions!


----------

